# Getting your work into a gallery



## akeigher (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice on how to even begin going about this?

People keep on telling me that I should be working on getting my work into a gallery, but I have no clue how to go about it.  Plus, I am not totally convinced my stuff is good enough yet.

Has anyone here done that with their art photography?

Currently I have my online gallery and have sold a bunch of prints through there.  I have also sold to friends, co-workers, etc. But nothing in a gallery yet.

Any advice would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## nemopaice (Oct 9, 2010)

I have had my photos and artwork in local galleries. What I did was print up 4x6's and 3x5's and sorted them all in a small photo-book/portfolio and brought them with me to a few galleries. I talked to the person in charge at each gallery and asked them if I could exhibit any of my work. Every place I went was willing to either look at what a had on the spot or set up a time to come back when they had more time to spare.

Out of the several galleries I went to three of them was willing to give me some wall space. Two of them decided what they would like to see me put up and the other let me choose my self. They explained what I needed to do as far as framing and things. they all let me set my own prices, but they did tell me what similar things sold for and advised me not to go under this amount or over this amount. Each place was different, but they know their clientele and I was happy to go along with their suggestions.

Each place also welcomed me back time and time again which was great. Nothing sold at any of my first showings, but I did well on my second (selling one or two things) I did notice that pricing higher seemed to draw more attention and did help me sell a few things that I never could sell before, but that might have just been dumb luck too? 

My point is, don;t be discouraged if nothing sells the first time around. Also, try to pick the galleries that sell similar genres. Meaning if you go into one that is all goth, and you have all pretty colorful butterflies or something, they might not be willing to offer you any space. Other than that, that's about it. You just need to go in, introduce yourself and ask the question. Just bring stuff along with you just incase they ask to see something on the spot. There are some galleries that have very strict policies on what they will except and yet others that won't give you the time of day if you're not already known, but I found the majority of smaller galleries were very welcoming and they put a lot of effort into there showings.

Another thing you could try also is some coffee shops (not like Starbucks, but the more relaxed atmosphere, privately owned ones). I've had a lot of luck in those places as well. Also check some local libraries. I've been to a few that have small art galleries in them. There's a lot of options out there to get your work seen.... Best of luck :thumbup:

EDIT: On a side note, While you can usually have your work hanging there for a couple weeks, even perhaps a month at a time, all the ones I have been a part of do "showings", where they encourage the artist/photographer to be in attendance. This is a good thing! A lot of people show up and you have the opportunity to connect with the people. This is where you can use a little charm to help you sell, answer questions and even make some connections. So if you get the opportunity, I recommend staying for the whole showing. They usually last 2-4 hours (though I have seen a couple go longer, but not often)


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2010)

*STEP 1.*

*Register your copyrights with the US Library of Congress's Copyright Office*. www.copyright.gov 
If you haven't already. (fewer than 5% of photographers do)
IMO, not doing so is *a big mistake*, particularly if you have images displayed online.

*STEP 2.*
Just like nemopaice said. It would have seemed obvious the place to start is by going to the galleries, speaking with the gallery owner/manager, and showing them what you have to offer.

*STEP 3.*
Carefully, read the contract.
No contract?
They don't hang your work!
Most galleries will want about 50% of the selling price.

Notice that nemopaice sold a work by raising the price, not by lowering it.

Investigate offering limited editions. 

Are you familiar with the details of matting and framing?


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 10, 2010)

I went to a local gallery in my community. I paid a 20$ fee to register with the artists assoc. in town. The gallery takes 35% of my commision and I think each piece gets 90 days or something. Quit doubting yourself. If you took the time to take the picture obviously something drew you to it. Another person might have the same thoughts. Good luck.


----------

